# Over the Moon Benched my bodyweight!



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Last night in the gym I was feeling good and felt strong took 3 creatine tabs and got in about the bench press.(Smith)

Warm up 40KG

1 Set 60KG 10 Reps

1 Set 85KG 7 and a half Reps

A new personal best for me and also my bodyweight

Over the moon with this really enjoying training at the moment im making more progress than I ever have.!

:thumb: :clap:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Last night in the gym I was feeling good and felt strong took 3 creatine tabs and got in about the bench press.(Smith)
> 
> Warm up 40KG
> 
> ...


Im guessing your bodyweight is 85kg??

Keep up the good work, your next big aim is 100kg, then you will be happy !!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Well done mate.

Keep on keepin on


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah mate well im about 83.5 so yeah just over my body weight

Thats right mate 100KG i was saying that to the lads i train with last night only thing being there quite new to it and when there lifting there weights im making them feel like there sh1t at it so im trying to keep them going telling them not to worry about weight and just concentrate on getting the reps in before they move up.

I cant wait to hit 100KG funny thing is there a few guys at the gym alot bigger than me and when I came off after the 80 they looked shocked and told me thats there max weight lol made me feel good!

Strong for a wee cnut like!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bruce Coppolo said:


> Hey Hun thats amazing! Well done I'm so proud of you! :cowboy: I hope to be able to press my bodyweight soon too! I'm currently stuck in a platue though and my 1rm is 65kg! So am trying to get my strength up by training 50kg 5x5 6 times a week! Aiming for at least 70kg by the end of the year! Well done on your progress though sweetie! Keep going!
> 
> Brucie x x x


Stop bein so fcukin gay its not needed


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Smashed it mate

I achieved this recently also

I could get 75KG for 1, extremely difficult rep and have been able to for quite a while, then I made some changes in my form and I got one extremely difficult rep of 85KG yesterdayand 5 of 80KG so onwards and upwards!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Bruce Coppolo said:


> Hey Hun thats amazing! Well done I'm so proud of you! :cowboy: I hope to be able to press my bodyweight soon too! I'm currently stuck in a platue though and my 1rm is 65kg! So am trying to get my strength up by training 50kg 5x5 6 times a week! Aiming for at least 70kg by the end of the year! Well done on your progress though sweetie! Keep going!
> 
> Brucie x x x


Da fcuk?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Smashed it mate
> 
> I achieved this recently also
> 
> I could get 75KG for 1, extremely difficult rep and have been able to for quite a while, then I made some changes in my form and I got one extremely difficult rep of 85KG yesterdayand 5 of 80KG so onwards and upwards!


class mate! Its a really good feeling when you hook the weight back on the bar and stand up eh!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Breda said:


> Well done mate.
> 
> Keep on keepin on


Cheers sannn

Took my a while but got there slowly but surely like

Next target 100kg and Cycle! going to do a var cycle so fcuking expensive!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Yeah mate well im about 83.5 so yeah just over my body weight
> 
> Thats right mate 100KG i was saying that to the lads i train with last night only thing being there quite new to it and when there lifting there weights im making them feel like there sh1t at it so im trying to keep them going telling them not to worry about weight and just concentrate on getting the reps in before they move up.
> 
> ...


well done, going by that i will be like superman in your gym lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

baggsy said:


> well done, going by that i will be like superman in your gym lol


Haha probs mate its just a wee quiet place very basic but until I outgrow there weights im happy up there.

Theres about 4 guys up there that look like they have training for quite a while what I cant get is if they have and there bigger than me how the hell were lifting the same weights? strange!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Awesome mate! Well done :thumbup1:


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice one mate, well done.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> got in about the bench press.*(Smith)*


Because it was on the smith i don't think you are benching what you think you are. On a smith i bench around 85-87.5kg depending on how im feeling that particular week btu when i bench free weights in barely at 70-75kg. Big difference imo man. Sticking to freeweights for a couple months now and i noticed the difference in a big way.

Less weight lifted but more exertion needed to lift it because its free weight.

Props to ya though lad, not meaning any disrespect or owt


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Da fcuk?


he loves u well dun tho kida you will be in wsm b4 u know it!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Bruce Coppolo said:


> Hiya, I think Breda is very rude and offensive and has some serious insecurity issues! All he has done since my first post is be a big meany to me! he is being predujice towards me for who I am! I dont tell you how to talk sister! Stop being such a tough macho man! It's not needed! Are you Bi breda?
> 
> Sorry to have a rant but I am being victimised here by one jealous member! Well done on your amazing lifts again op! :cowboy:
> 
> Brucie baby x x


To be fair mate you have made 7 posts and have red neg reps. Maybe if you come across friendly and not so gay people would respond better. nobody has a problem with gay people but when you come across how you do it can be a bit weird to people including me! get your act together


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

puurboi said:


> Because it was on the smith i don't think you are benching what you think you are. On a smith i bench around 85-87.5kg depending on how im feeling that particular week btu when i bench free weights in barely at 70-75kg. Big difference imo man. Sticking to freeweights for a couple months now and i noticed the difference in a big way.
> 
> Less weight lifted but more exertion needed to lift it because its free weight.
> 
> Props to ya though lad, not meaning any disrespect or owt


Yeah I know what you mean mate probs on a bar id be 10kg short of that but i dont have that option so need to just do away on the smith just now eh. Cheers mate


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> To be fair mate you have made 7 posts and have red neg reps. Maybe if you come across friendly and not so gay people would respond better. nobody has a problem with gay people but when you come across how you do it can be a bit weird to people including me! get your act together


that or try gaygaygay.com they love u on there son!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Cheers sannn
> 
> Took my a while but got there slowly but surely like
> 
> Next target 100kg and Cycle! going to do a var cycle so fcuking expensive!


You'll get there in time bro.. no rush but good on you man

I remember when you 1st came on here askin for help on your routine and you'vee come a long way since then


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Simspin said:


> that or try gaygaygay.com they love u on there son!


Haha im still trying to decide if thats someone taking the cnut or if hes genuinly just like that lol


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

by the way bruce thats a joke not wanting to upset u :thumbup1:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

who knows takes all sorts i gess :whistling:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Breda said:


> You'll get there in time bro.. no rush but good on you man
> 
> I remember when you 1st came on here askin for help on your routine and you'vee come a long way since then


I know mate ive never stuck at anything in my life apart from this and its starting to pay off I feel im not looking much different than i did but going to get on a cycle and up the cardio hopefully see some change by summer

Il need to upload some pics as well


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Haha probs mate its just a wee quiet place very basic but until I outgrow there weights im happy up there.
> 
> Theres about 4 guys up there that look like they have training for quite a while what I cant get is if they have and there bigger than me how the hell were lifting the same weights? strange!


Strength is not just about muscle size, there are other factors as well such as leverage. Also I'm sure some people just don't try that hard but are lucky that they respond well to less stimulus.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Bruce Coppolo said:


> But I can't help who I am cowboy:cowboy:, I never judged you or anyone else so why am I being judged? I'm normal after all, just like everyone else, but my reception so far has had a very homophobic/bad vibe babez.
> 
> Brucie x x :sad:


dont take it to heart just banta m8t


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Bruce Coppolo said:


> But I can't help who I am cowboy:cowboy:, I never judged you or anyone else so why am I being judged? I'm normal after all, just like everyone else, but my reception so far has had a very homophobic/bad vibe babez.
> 
> Brucie x x :sad:


Stop calling people babes and cowboy etc..

I dont like being called a cowboy you dont like being called gay? wheres the difference?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bruce Coppolo said:


> Hiya, I think Breda is very rude and offensive and has some serious insecurity issues! All he has done since my first post is be a big meany to me! he is being predujice towards me for who I am! I dont tell you how to talk sister! Stop being such a tough macho man! It's not needed! Are you Bi breda?
> 
> Sorry to have a rant but I am being victimised here by one jealous member! Well done on your amazing lifts again op! :cowboy:
> 
> Brucie baby x x


Bro there's just no need to be so camp.. if you're gay you're gay thats all good i have no issue with it but the campness is a bit much... each to there own but you come over like a man looking for attention or just a troll and its hard to take you and your posts seriously

Am i bi? hell no i love pussy!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Good effort.

Just give it a few weeks add five kilos, then keeping just chip away at it!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> I know mate ive never stuck at anything in my life apart from this and its starting to pay off I feel im not looking much different than i did but going to get on a cycle and up the cardio hopefully see some change by summer
> 
> Il need to upload some pics as well


how long u bin training?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

monkeybiker said:


> Strength is not just about muscle size, there are other factors as well such as leverage. Also I'm sure some people just don't try that hard but are lucky that they respond well to less stimulus.


Believe me mate I was trying hard lol face bright red when I came off haha


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Breda said:


> Bro there's just no need to be so camp.. if you're gay you're gay thats all good i have no issue with it but the campness is a bit much... each to there own but you come over like a man looking for attention or just a troll and its hard to take you and your posts seriously
> 
> Am i bi? hell no i love pussy!!


yer breda i want my cat back! fftopic:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Bruce Coppolo said:


> But, but I thought this was a Gay site? Full of gay singles? At least thats the impression I got....all the gorgeous bodys and photos of half nude men? :cowboy:
> 
> Hey c'mon babes, stop winding me up! You girls are so freakin mean! Tut tut! Doing this to me c'mon sisters!
> 
> Brucie Booya! x x Well done op on your lifts once again! Message me sometime!


WOW man you cant be for real like! your annoyingly gay and HELL NO i wont be messaging you cowboy! i CBA with you anymore your obv taking the cnut so GTF ya creep!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> I know mate ive never stuck at anything in my life apart from this and its starting to pay off I feel im not looking much different than i did but going to get on a cycle and up the cardio hopefully see some change by summer
> 
> Il need to upload some pics as well


Yes mate pics are the best way to jusdge progress as well as lift goin up you should put some in in your journal if that thing is still goin


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Simspin said:


> how long u bin training?


Sort of on and off over the last year mainly off but got quite serious just after last summer mate


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Breda said:


> Yes mate pics are the best way to jusdge progress as well as lift goin up you should put some in in your journal if that thing is still goin


Its still a thread but i gave up updating it kept missing days here and there and thought fcuk it nobodys wanting to read a half assed journal. Main thing is my training hasnt been missing days 

Il upload one and have it as my AVI


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Negged!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

is it wrong i'm slightly turned on by this thread?... :whistling:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Sort of on and off over the last year mainly off but got quite serious just after last summer mate


cool your doing well then but i thing u will see beter gains useing free weights rather than smiths m8t.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

MacUK said:


> is it wrong i'm slightly turned on by this thread?... :whistling:


u nd to talk to bruce m8t lol.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

MacUK said:


> is it wrong i'm slightly turned on by this thread?... :whistling:


Haha PM Brucie mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well done mate, always nice hitting a new personal best. Try doing 85 on the bar


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Last night in the gym I was feeling good and felt strong took 3 creatine tabs and got in about the bench press.(Smith)
> 
> Warm up 40KG
> 
> ...


well done mate!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Haha PM Brucie mate


Whos Bruice?... I mean by Breda being so manly! LOL


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Whos Bruice?... I mean by Breda being so manly! LOL


u will tell us owt lol :laugh:


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

if your gay fair enough... but no need to be so camp about it I mean Breda is gay but he isn't camp?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

MacUK said:


> if your gay fair enough... but no need to be so camp about it I mean Breda is gay but he isn't camp?


But he has such a love of cats! :wacko:


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Simspin said:


> But he has such a love of cats! :wacko:


Yeah cats like these.. to pu in his hand bag


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well done mate, always nice hitting a new personal best. Try doing 85 on the bar


I would but we dont have a bar smith is the only option (apparently for safety issues)lol

Cheers mate


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Bruce Coppolo said:


> Aaaww! What a delightful little sweeite! And that wool would be a pleasure to work with! Probably better for cross-stitch though!! Too wooly for a jumper as it may fray! Judging by the contrast and visual texture.
> 
> MacUK do you like knitting!?  Add me as a friend! Yay! :wub: x x x


Sorry i'm faithful to MB and KennyKen, Breda is single though:whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bruce Coppolo said:


> Aaaww! What a delightful little sweeite! And that wool would be a pleasure to work with! Probably better for cross-stitch though!! Too wooly for a jumper as it may fray! Judging by the contrast and visual texture.
> 
> MacUK do you like knitting!?  Add me as a friend! Yay! :wub: x x x


Negged


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Sorry i'm faithful to MB and KennyKen, Breda is single though:whistling:


I'd tear his ass up if he had a vagina


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> I would but we dont have a bar smith is the only option (apparently for safety issues)lol
> 
> Cheers mate


I would change gyms if i were you!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Breda said:


> I'd tear his ass up if he had a vagina


will any one think of them poor cat in all this!!!!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Breda said:


> I'd tear his ass up if he had a vagina


all looks the same in the dark mate, just bend him over and keep your hands on top... lol


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I would change gyms if i were you!


X2 m8t


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

MacUK said:


> all looks the same in the dark mate, just bend him over and keep your hands on top... lol


dont think it will smell same after :crying:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Im quite happy at that gym its all good apart from the bench thing.

Once ive outgrown the DB,s I plan to move to a new one im going to email and request a bench see what they say


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK said:


> all looks the same in the dark mate, just bend him over and keep your hands on top... lol


NO you filthy cnut a lady has hips to hold onto and aid in the leverage and a smoth ass hole a dud on the other hand has no hips and a hairy ass hole... No thanks!!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Breda said:


> NO you filthy cnut a lady has hips to hold onto and aid in the leverage and a smoth ass hole a dud on the other hand has no hips and a hairy ass hole... No thanks!!


I'm sure he would shave for you...


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> Stop bein so fcukin gay its not needed


Now now Breda,, you might get a bitch slap,, :blowme:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Breda said:


> NO you filthy cnut a lady has hips to hold onto and aid in the leverage and a smoth ass hole a dud on the other hand has no hips and a hairy ass hole... No thanks!!


wats a dud one of them sweets ?


----------



## BiG_OaK (Mar 16, 2012)

Good effort mate (to Dizzee)! Had the same feeling last night, was absolutely buzzing so got a new pb as well (150 for 7 and then 160 for 5), keep pushing for that 100, feels good when you hit those triple figures. But good work so far, keep it up.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BiG_OaK said:


> Good effort mate (to Dizzee)! Had the same feeling last night, was absolutely buzzing so got a new pb as well (150 for 7 and then 160 for 5), keep pushing for that 100, feels good when you hit those triple figures. But good work so far, keep it up.


Cheers mate! yeah Im buzzing to get to 100 like!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Simspin said:


> wats a dud one of them sweets ?


Somebody who is a man but not a real man


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Breda said:


> Somebody who is a man but not a real man


Now i know lol :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Breda said:


> Stop bein so fcukin gay its not needed


Well if he likes it in the stinker & is a flaming homosexual then ok but this is a bodybuilding and fitness site not a online dating service :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Well if he likes it in the stinker & is a flaming homosexual then ok but this is a bodybuilding and fitness site not a online dating service :lol:


hes just been a troll m8t fcuk him, he know just wat hes saying and doing.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Simspin said:


> hes just been a troll m8t fcuk him, he know just wat hes saying and doing.


Hmmm seems so pointless to troll like that idk maybe its a thrill for some people ? Just seems like he has no life.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Hmmm seems so pointless to troll like that idk maybe its a thrill for some people ? Just seems like he has no life.


yer prob just attention seeking strange boy.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Cheers mate! yeah Im buzzing to get to 100 like!


Well done mate good lifting it's a shame a fool has hijacked your thread though!


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

well done mate 100kg here we come nice one

keep up the hard work mate and good things will happen.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bruce Coppolo said:


> But I can't help who I am cowboy:cowboy:, I never judged you or anyone else so why am I being judged? I'm normal after all, just like everyone else, but my reception so far has had a very homophobic/bad vibe babez.
> 
> Brucie x x :sad:





Bruce Coppolo said:


> But, but I thought this was a Gay site? Full of gay singles? At least thats the impression I got....all the gorgeous bodys and photos of half nude men? :cowboy:
> 
> Hey c'mon babes, stop winding me up! You girls are so freakin mean! Tut tut! Doing this to me c'mon sisters!
> 
> Brucie Booya! x x Well done op on your lifts once again! Message me sometime!


Dude, just stop, leave it alone.

I will give you the liberty of one warning.

Consider that your one and only.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Well done mate good lifting it's a shame a fool has hijacked your thread though!


Thanks man loads off good posts as well though very encouraging!

Moved up from 22kg dbs to 24kg dbs on shoulder press smashed 10 reps so i think il go for 26 next week fcukin hard to swing them up though haha


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

roberts1974 said:


> well done mate 100kg here we come nice one
> 
> keep up the hard work mate and good things will happen.


Cheers mate, Yup hopefully get there soon like maybe by summer all going well


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Thanks man loads off good posts as well though very encouraging!
> 
> Moved up from 22kg dbs to 24kg dbs on shoulder press smashed 10 reps so i think il go for 26 next week *fcukin hard to swing them up though* haha


Have you tried resting the ends of the dumbbells on your knees (assuming you're seated) and using the momentum from kneeing them up one at a time to save some energy from swinging them up?


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Bruce Coppolo said:


> Hiya, I think Breda is very rude and offensive and has some serious insecurity issues! All he has done since my first post is be a big meany to me! he is being predujice towards me for who I am! I dont tell you how to talk sister! Stop being such a tough macho man! It's not needed! Are you Bi breda?
> 
> Sorry to have a rant but I am being victimised here by one jealous member! Well done on your amazing lifts again op! :cowboy:
> 
> Brucie baby x x


The reason why you are so hated isn't because you are merely a rampant homosexual, or a troll, or a turd punching c0ck gobbler. It's because you speak like a girl when in fact you are a man, and you are looking for attention by doing so. Grow the fcuk up.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> Last night in the gym I was feeling good and felt strong took 3 creatine tabs and got in about the bench press.(Smith)
> 
> Warm up 40KG
> 
> ...


Well done on your PB :thumb:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Bruce Coppolo said:


> Ooooo Sorry peeps maybe I have been coming over a bit strong and cheeky! Why didnt you just say so!
> 
> I am very sorry for being how I am, yet understand what it must be like on the recieving end, for people who are not 100% sure yet on thier sexuality!
> 
> ...


I am loving the campness Brucie, I say more, adds some light and shade, as I am typing this I have '' I am what I am'' blasting in the background as a tributr to your campness. xx


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Have you tried resting the ends of the dumbbells on your knees (assuming you're seated) and using the momentum from kneeing them up one at a time to save some energy from swinging them up?


TBH mate ive not i will try that next time failing this i will just drag 2 people to place them in each hand already in position lol


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Have you tried resting the ends of the dumbbells on your knees (assuming you're seated) and using the momentum from kneeing them up one at a time to save some energy from swinging them up?


That's what I do now. Saw some big lad doing this and it really works well. Just need spotted to then push them above my head initially. This can be done without spotting, but of course it's easier.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Have you tried resting the ends of the dumbbells on your knees (assuming you're seated) and using the momentum from kneeing them up one at a time to save some energy from swinging them up?


I genuinely can't stop laughing at this. Repped


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Well done mate good lifting it's a shame a fool has hijacked your thread though!


breda did not mean to hijack it lol he just loves the limelight :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Simspin said:


> breda did not mean to hijack it lol he just loves the limelight :lol:


I think Breda was the least of our problems with ****** cowboy around! :lol:


----------

